# Car are expensive, what about importing



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi 

Checking car prices in AU, it seems expensive compared to other markets. Can PR import car for their own use .. What about taxes ?


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Aussie car price is quite reasonable compared to my home country


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah same here... you can get a well-working used car in Australia for a fair price.

We bought a Toyota Rav4 and buying and doing it up and the roadworthy all together cost us about $3000 - I think that's a very fair price to get the car you wanted that works and is registered.


----------



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Nelly87 said:


> Yeah same here... you can get a well-working used car in Australia for a fair price.
> 
> We bought a Toyota Rav4 and buying and doing it up and the roadworthy all together cost us about $3000 - I think that's a very fair price to get the car you wanted that works and is registered.


Thanks Nelly87 for the info. Any web sites for sale of used cars. 
If I may ask what model was Rav4 ?


----------



## NhatPham (Sep 2, 2012)

You can try drive.com.au or carsales.com.au


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

If you are looking to import a vehicle into Australia you will find this Australian customs link very useful: -

importing a motor vehicle

It shows you a step-by-step guide to importing vehicles into Australia to ensure that everything is done correctly and all of your paperwork is in place.


----------



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Editor said:


> If you are looking to import a vehicle into Australia you will find this Australian customs link very useful: -
> 
> importing a motor vehicle
> 
> It shows you a step-by-step guide to importing vehicles into Australia to ensure that everything is done correctly and all of your paperwork is in place.


Thanks , its very useful


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I found this site also on the australian goverment on importing cars.
Importing Vehicles into Australia


----------

